# LGB Shay



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Thinking of buying an LGB Shay. I was wonder if there are any limitations on the track curves the Locomotive can go around? Additionally, any other input on the Shay would be welcomed. I have looked into the Acucraft, but I think the "bullet proof" nature of the LGB would be more suited for our application.

Thanks


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

The shay wasn't built by LGB.
It was built by Aster (Japan), commisioned by LGB.
But following LGB protocal, it should make an R1 curve, as all LGB's do.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Where did you find a lgb shay?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I came across four for sale when I googled yesterday just out of interest. 
More than I thought there would be considering only 500 were manufactured. 
Typically $4000 a pop


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jebouck on 18 Aug 2011 09:20 PM 
The shay wasn't built by LGB.
It was built by Aster (Japan), commisioned by LGB.
But following LGB protocal, it should make an R1 curve, as all LGB's do.
The only one I've ever seen did not like R2 radius track, let alone R1. Even the AccuCraft three-truck Shay will not do it by a country mile. Our veneered moderator had this to say - worth noting as the difference in scale in this substantial model is VERY important - 

_*'I saw them in the hobby shop when they first came out. I would have expected a bit more detail on them for the price, especially given Aster's reputation for detail. Side-by-side with the Bachmann Shay, it really looked a bit unpolished. Seemed to run well enough (which certainly couldn't be said of the first B'mann units.) If you're after a brass Shay, I'd opt for the Accucraft one. It's highly detailed, super smooth in operation, and will pull stumps out of your yard. It is, however, 1:20.3, and the LGB version 1:22.5, so if you've got lots of LGB and other 1:22/1:24 equipment, the smaller loco may be a better fit. 

Later, 

K'*_



tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone have one thay can confirm the radius track the LGB/Aster one will navigate...?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I noted two LGB/Aster Shay's for sale on eBay as of yesterday afternoon. 

Michael


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Comparing these two shays is interesting. I have converted many of both to Battery /radio control.In the case of Accucraft, more than 15 conversions, each one a challenge due to the complexity of the model. The LGB /ASTER is far lighter, and not due only to the scale difference. The Aster brass is much thinner overall, and there is far less metal in the frame etc.Very little brass is used on the inside or in areas not showing. The Aster is also very limited on detail- no cab or backhead detail,not much external piping and so on, and runs very fast, far faster than is realistic, and needs to be rewired for a more scale operation. however, the engineering of the model is very clever and is of the highest standard. It also tracks extremely well, and the truck /suspension design is first rate. 
The Accucraft is one of the most accurate and detailed models ever produced in large scale, it actually runs at scale speed, which for many is too slow for what they think a model should be. Finally, the Accucraft is on sale now, as a result of a summer /fall promotion by the builder, really a very good savings. 
If you get either one , you will be quite happy. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

So I understand that the LGB Shay is a 2 motor set-up? Both motors are in the tender (one on each axle) and the main body (cab, boiler, cylinders etc...) are free wheeling and have no power thus the tender just pushes it along...
True?


----------

